# What's this one guys??



## danny7147 (May 22, 2012)

Now I'm good with English bikes, but I've been trying to help ID this and it's beating me... any clues??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170846514760&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## OldRider (May 22, 2012)

I have no idea what it is but thats a helluva tank you could fit between those bars!


----------



## vincev (May 22, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## dfa242 (May 22, 2012)

Let's call it cool & crusty.


----------



## danny7147 (May 22, 2012)

This is the problem... everyone loves it, but what the hell is it? :-/

It's got a very Rudge looking rear end... especially 1920's models... but it's got Phillips type brakes which Rudge didn't use... there are no frame numbers or identification marks, which means it's... umm... rare!

Now, apparently the Thai's are crawling all over this, which from a UK sellers point of view means it's a VERY rare English bike, and they're offering silly money. So come on guys, help me out... what is it???


----------



## bikewhorder (May 22, 2012)

looks like some sort of British military concoction to me.


----------



## danny7147 (May 23, 2012)

Oh... I've given myself a headache. Right!!! Now tell me this doesn't look seriously similar...





Ebay bike...




1933 BSA Trichrome Special.

It's got a different trigger and light... but that's a seriously close match...


----------



## jpromo (May 23, 2012)

OldRider said:


> I have no idea what it is but thats a helluva tank you could fit between those bars!




English bikes didn't have a need for tanks.. that spacing is for the minibar :o


----------



## danny7147 (May 23, 2012)

jpromo said:


> English bikes didn't have a need for tanks.. that spacing is for the minibar :o




How dare you accuse English people of needing to take vast quantities of alcohol with us wherever we go... I'm offended. What's the point in us carting around an entire minibar when you could fit an entire crate of whisky in there?


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (May 23, 2012)

Just a wild ass guess. 

Military dispatch bike?

That frame is clearly designed to ''do'' something.

Are those military colours?


----------



## danny7147 (May 23, 2012)

Well from what I've read it's a 30 inch frame, and that's big!!! It could be military, it could be anything, but look again and consider it's got standard 26 inch wheels and the height of it will become easier to see... You'd need to be a TALL soldier to ride it!


----------

